# Current Favorite Song



## Stryke (Mar 20, 2008)

Mine right now is Falling Down by Atreyu.

I put "current" favorite song because for people like me, it changes all the time.

So anyways, which song?


----------



## Aden (Mar 20, 2008)

Heh, mine can change by the hour. 

At the moment, mine is _Selkies: The Endless Obsession_ by Between the Buried and Me.


----------



## gust (Mar 20, 2008)

As of now, my favorite song is Reptilia by The Strokes.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Mar 20, 2008)

Vehemence - Christ I fucking hate you

also,

Heart - What About Love


----------



## Huey (Mar 21, 2008)

The Wallflowers - One Headlight


----------



## dog_over_man (Mar 21, 2008)

My current favorite song is "Aguas de Marco" http://youtube.com/watch?v=xRqI5R6L7ow That's not the version I'm really into, which is a duet from Cibo Matto off of their "Super Relax EP". But its an old song and I love it.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Mar 21, 2008)

Yuukyou Seishunka, by Ali Project. Pop mixed with classical style = <3


----------



## Neofur (Mar 21, 2008)

Matchbox Twenty - "How Far We've Come"

> Street Fighter 4 Trailer <
>Music Video<


----------



## Esplender (Mar 21, 2008)

It's a tie between Helloween's Kill It and Ride The Sky.


----------



## kamunt (Mar 21, 2008)

Mine is, uhhhmmm....*blushes* either _"Paper Planes" - M.I.A._, or _"MÃ¡sodik Galamb" - Venetian Snares_. That second one....I picture slowly shredding someone's soul by slowly ripping apart their physical body bit by bit, blood and guts and bloody screams for help everywhere. Beautiful, simply a beautiful song. Go check it out, if you don't mind wanting to kill someone immediately after listening to it. EDIT: Here's a 2-minute sample of the song. The whole thing is 6-ish-minutes long, filled with more beauty and soul-ripping than is even imaginable.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 21, 2008)

I have three

"Dead End Hero" - End Of Green
"Sixth of June" - It Dies Today
"Funeral For Yesterday" - Kittie


----------



## Eshmasesh (Mar 24, 2008)

Currently, Warm Hands in Cold Fog by The Flashbulb. Simply fantastic.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Mar 24, 2008)

Cold - Rain Song


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 25, 2008)

There's already a thread like this -- stickied at the top of the "Off-Topic" section, in fact:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?tid=11914 (although it had kinda fallen into disuse in favor of the "Now Listening" thread...shame, really, I always preferred the "Song of the Day" thread, as it leaves open to the user the choice of whether to post the currently-playing song or otherwise)

As such, I'm going to request that further posts on this subject be placed in that thread.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Mar 25, 2008)

Under the Sun By black Sabbath is my one at the moment


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 25, 2008)

Daft Punk - Harder Better Stronger Faster

It changes every time I go to the next song on my playlist.

'Okay, I've been listening to my favorite song for 3 hours now. Next song. *5 minutes later* O man, I love this song! This song is now my new favorite song. *Repeat*'

It happens every time.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 25, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> Daft Punk - Harder Better Stronger Faster



It's "Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger".

_Work it Harder,
Make it Better,
Do it Faster,
Makes us Stronger;
More than ever,
Hour after
Our work is
Never over..._

Great song.


----------

